
Our 4th startup landing page.Looking for feedback fintech b2c product - shapiro92
https://quma.io/
======
onuryavuz
1\. How do I spend the reward points w/o a card? 2\. Also, you should post it
to Show HN.

~~~
shapiro92
the rewards will be given to you to your Quma account and then you will be
able to apply them on any of the service partners we have, for example ride
sharing, food delivery, travel etc. Therefore there is no need for a card.

------
mega_behemoth
Huh, why would anyone give them his/her bank details?! looks like a scam.

~~~
shapiro92
I understand your skepticism however soon we will be able to also show the
credibility of our processing system and also we will be audited by the German
Government (BaFin).

In further details we want to remove this card based system that currently
exists be it AMEX card or any other royalty system and the only way is if we
go from source to consumption (bank acc to service partner providers)

